# Création automatique de dossiers/sous-dossiers



## Pogotte (16 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Air pour une utilisation pro et je cherche à automatiser la création de dossiers et sous-dossiers.
Après plusieurs recherches je ne parviens pas à créer le fameux raccourcis, je sollicite votre aide.

Dans le détail, j'aimerais que le raccourcis réalise les actions suivantes :

Création d'un nouveau dossier
Dans ce nouveau dossier crée :
Création nouveau dossier "1"
Création nouveau dossier "2"
Création nouveau dossier "3"
Création nouveau dossier "4"
Création nouveau dossier "5"
Renommer le dossier initial crée avec boite de dialogue
Copie d'un fichier doc présent dans un autre dossier

Merci par avance pour vos lumières.


----------



## baron (17 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, 
Personnellement, je me contenterais de créer dans un coin un dossier avec dedans l'arborescence voulue, puis je le copierais et le renommerais avec le Finder chaque fois que j'en ai besoin d'une copie. 

Mais si tu consultes les sujets en suggestion en dessous du tien, tu verras qu'on peut aussi faire différemment : 





						erreur dans mon script création auto de dossier et sous dossiers
					

Bonjour à tous,  Je débute complètement sur Applescript et Automator, aussi après une recherche sur le forum j'ai trouvé une partie de ma solution mais une erreur persiste, peut être quelqu'un de plus éclairé pourra me corriger :)  Voila le topo: je souhaite créer une automatisation pour créer...




					forums.macg.co
				








						Création simple dossier + arborescence
					

Bonjour à tous,   En lisant le litre du poste, on pourrait croire qu'il s'agit encore d'un sujet ultra redondant et courant. Le soucis c'est que malgré diverses recherches sur des forum ou autre je ne trouve pas de réponse à ma question.   Pour mon travail, dans un processus d'uniformisation...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Pogotte (17 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour Baron,

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.
Je me suis effectivement servi de ces 2 exemples pour créer mon code.
Cela donne :



> *display dialog* "Quel est le nom du dossier client ?" default answer "Dossier"
> 
> *set* NomDossier *to* text returned *of* result
> 
> ...



J'aimerais toutefois aller encore plus loin.
Voici ce qu'il me manque afin qu'il soit fonctionnel à mon niveau :



Comment générer automatiquement plusieurs fichiers (doc, pdf et xls) présent dans un autre dossier
Ouvrir le dossier "NomDossier" à l'issu de l'ensemble des actions

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## zeltron54 (17 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

En réponse à ton point 2, il suffit d'ajouter, juste avant le "end tell" la ligne 
open folder chemin2

Pour le point 1 il faudrait savoir ou se trouvent les fichiers doc,pdf et xls à copier (avoir le chemin complet), et savoir où les copier (dans quel dossier).
Avec ces 2 infos on pourra écrire les lignes nécessaires.


----------



## Pogotte (17 Janvier 2022)

Merci Zeltron pour ton expertise.

Pour le point 1, c'est top. Merci

En ce qui concerne le point 2, les fichiers à copier se trouve 
Bureau/Pro/Docs Utiles

Et devrait se copier ici :
Bureau/Dossiers clients/"A la racine du nouveau dossier crée par le script"


----------



## zeltron54 (17 Janvier 2022)

Pogotte a dit:


> En ce qui concerne le point 2, les fichiers à copier se trouve
> Bureau/Pro/Docs Utiles


Ceci ne me donne pas le chemin complet des fichiers !
Tu as un dossier sur le bureau qui se nomme "Pro" dans lequel il y a un dossier "Docs utiles" qui contient tes fichiers ?

Tu veux copier
1 -- le dossier "Docs utiles" complet
2 -- les fichiers qu'il contient, alors, il faut leurs noms complet (avec l'extension)
3 --Tous les fichiers contenus dans la dossier "Docs utiles"

Quel est ton choix ?


C'est à copier dans le nouveau dossier créé avec le nom entré au début (celui qui tu ouvres a la fin) ?


----------



## Pogotte (17 Janvier 2022)

Je vais tacher d'être plus clair.



> Tu as un dossier sur le bureau qui se nomme "Pro" dans lequel il y a un dossier "Docs utiles" qui contient tes fichiers ?



Oui c'est bien ça.




> Tu veux copier
> 1 -- le dossier "Docs utiles" complet
> 2 -- les fichiers qu'il contient, alors, il faut leurs noms complet (avec l'extension)
> 3 --Tous les fichiers contenus dans la dossier "Docs utiles"
> ...



Idéalement j'aimerais copier le dossiers "Docs utiles" complet (avec l'ensemble des fichiers qu'il contient) dans le nouveau dossier crée avec le nom entré au début.


----------



## zeltron54 (17 Janvier 2022)

Ok
Ajoutes les lignes suivante juste avant le end tell
Cela fait une copie du dossier "Docs utiles" dans le nouveau dossier client puis ouvre ce dossier client


```
set cheminutiles to (path to desktop folder) & "Pro:Docs utiles:" as string
    display dialog cheminutiles
    display dialog chemin2
    duplicate cheminutiles to chemin2
    open folder chemin2
```


----------



## Pogotte (17 Janvier 2022)

ça marche très bien. Je te remercie

Pour me permettre d'aller plus loin (et surtout de chercher plus par moi-même), as-tu un lien/tuto à recommander ?


----------



## zeltron54 (17 Janvier 2022)

Oups !

C'était pour mes essais, j'ai oublié de les supprimer

Supprimes les 2 lignes

```
display dialog cheminutiles
display dialog chemin2
```

Désolé pour cet impair !


----------



## Pogotte (17 Janvier 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Oups !
> 
> C'était pour mes essais, j'ai oublié de les supprimer
> 
> ...


Y'a pas de mal, j'ai trouvé par moi-même comment les enlever 
ça progresse à une vitesse folle par ici ^^

En tout cas, un grand merci pour ton aide.


----------



## zeltron54 (17 Janvier 2022)

Si cela te convient !...
Si besoin d'aide, pas de problème .

Content pour toi !


----------



## sgamel (17 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour

N’hésitez pas à chercher sur le site Automatisez.net 






						Yosemite : une nouvelle action pour créer des dossiers
					

Cet article va inaugurer une petite série sur les nouveautés d’Automator introduites dans OS X Yosemite.




					automatisez.net
				




Et contactez moi si vous avez des suggestions de processus


----------

